# To be a true "Nerd"



## Gcroz (Mar 23, 2013)

Don't bother calling yourself a "nerd" or a "geek" unless you've spent time with each of these, the good "Doctors."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnKNupdSH8g&list=FLSrSKEDlffNEIxEWRO3cCZA&index=2

For those of us who remember this movie when it was in the Theaters, all I have to ask is how prophetic this movie, and song, was?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igKufjUCJZg

So, can you prove yourself a true nerd? I can say I've played, and survived, "Tomb of Horrors!" What about you?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 23, 2013)

I certainly wouldn't call myself an official Dr. Who aficionado, but I have appreciated the new series. I think David Tenant really hooked me, and I've stuck around since.

My favorite episode from the new series is Amy's choice minus the ending. I mean, a villain that can gain entry to the Tardis at will and which has total control over the doctor? Count me in.


----------

